# cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk?



## st00ner (Sep 30, 2008)

Has anyone bought from this seedbank before? I cant find reviews of it anywhere on this website.


----------



## 420usagrow (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, I have ordered over a dozen times in last 2 years. It is known as theattitudeseedbank when you go online for seeds. They deliver stealthily in 6-7 days to east coast USA, in breeders packs and tracking info is provided. They send free seeds (5 G13 Thai Super Skunk and 5 G13 Power Skunk seeds depending on your order total). I have never had an order confiscated sent by them, as it seems harder to get seeds nabbed coming into the Port of New York City. I think it has to do with the huge volume there! So, give them a shot and you won't be sorry! 420usagrow


----------



## Alistair (Sep 30, 2008)

I like Dutchbreed.  I've ordered twice and received my stuff with no problems.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 2, 2008)

420usa, that's a little too much information.


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 2, 2008)

Who cares what you think!


----------



## st00ner (Oct 7, 2008)

wow, I got my seeds unmolested in 6 days! :holysheep:


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Next time enter 420 in the discount code box and they will give you 10% off. 420usagrow


----------



## st00ner (Oct 27, 2008)

420usagrow said:
			
		

> Next time enter 420 in the discount code box and they will give you 10% off. 420usagrow




Thanks, that saved me some money!

I just got in 10 Joint Doctor Lowryder #2 seeds, 5 G13 Power Skunk, and one Feminized G13 Durban Poison seed.

Attitude has yet to let me down!


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 29, 2008)

Glad you got your beans, dude! I am in week 3 of flower with 4 Lowlife AK 47s and 2 Lowlife White Russians I got from attitude. They sell good genetics there. My next purchase will be the 5 fem. Resin Seeds Sour Diesel x HP-13! They are a new breeder. Good luck on your grow st00ner, I will send some "green mojo" your way! 420usagrow


----------

